# Lyft Tax Question



## JasonZ (Jun 17, 2017)

Am I crazy or is Lyft passing their tax burden on to the driver. On my 1099K I got from Lyft had the totals that the Pax paid and not what I earned. Is this legal? Do I just take 75% of that total to do my taxes. It doesn't seem right, I have to be missing something.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Go to your tax information tab and under driving summary it breaks down what the fees are and you write that off on the taxes. It also shows your miles driven.


----------



## JasonZ (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

Rockocubs said:


> Go to your tax information tab and under driving summary it breaks down what the fees are and you write that off on the taxes. It also shows your miles driven.


Do we have to pay tax on tips or should I separate my tips earned from my yearly totals.

I know wait staff pay taxes on tips but we're not classified as wait staff.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Sharkb8 said:


> Do we have to pay tax on tips or should I separate my tips earned from my yearly totals.
> 
> I know wait staff pay taxes on tips but we're not classified as wait staff.


Tips are taxable income. If you are using a tax program it should ask you about tips and other income not reported to you on a 1099. If you're using a tax professional (which I am not) he/she will know how to report your tips.


----------

